# Hardy Pond



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Who's gonna be there tomorrow?
I am, who else, I'll be on the look out for any suspicious characters:lol:
If you see me, please stop and check to make sure I'm still breathing, a whopper smallie may just STOP me heart!

Good luck all, Its time to get FISHY!

BD


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Gotta work.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> Gotta work.


I know how you feel. Im working all weekend. Its ok though my opener was a while ago:lol:


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

bassdisaster said:


> Who's gonna be there tomorrow?
> I am, who else, I'll be on the look out for any suspicious characters:lol:
> If you see me, please stop and check to make sure I'm still breathing, a whopper smallie may just STOP me heart!
> 
> ...


 I'm coaching golf tomorrow. Let us know how you do. Should be good.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

me n kush will be there.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

What's the attractcion for Hardy?
I must be missing something.
Please post reports.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Got up at 5 am, thunder storms Booming, rain pelting the house W.T.F, lol
I dunno I may have to pass on Hardy with this weather, suposed to be windy with showers passing through the area:evil: 
If you see me ask W.T.F is wrong with me 

BD


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

leaving in a about an hour, wind is good, clouds is good, encroaching cold front is good.... just gotta deal with the waves like last year 

Wes - hardy gives up some awesome smallie fishing this time year - thats the draw.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Managed only 9 Smallies, the best one was an 18 3/4" fat bellied piglett!
Most of the bass were caught early, befor 9am, but then the slimers got active keeping me busy for the next few hours, caught 6 of them and lost a spinnerbait on a toothy too!

In all It was an Ok day esp when considering the weather SUCKED, all I can say is Im sure glad I packed the rain gear!
Looked like boat city there today despite the weather forcast. 
I dont know how many boats were on the pond, but i d have to say no less than 100! And thats just the BASS boats!

BD


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Carl, there was a walleye tourny on Hardy today... I'm sure that was many of the boats you saw.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

For sure there are some nice smallies on Hardy. I saw a weigh in there once and it was mostly smallies.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I've seen weigh-ins there that the top couple sacks were ALL smallies.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> I've seen weigh-ins there that the top couple sacks were ALL smallies.


All my bass today were indeed smallmouth, I never weighed any of them but given that 18 3/4"er was prolly 3+lbs, and it was the BIG fis of the day for me, I maybe had 11+ lbs?? Certainly not a tournament winning bag, but was well worth the effort!

BD


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

we didn't get onto the water until about 930, fished most of the day. couple smallies and a couple largies... weren't on the pattern i expected but we made a day of it. missed a few too that we both would've have like to have boatside:rant:

and yes.. we got rained on! gore tex is the bomb.:coolgleam


----------



## butter21 (May 31, 2008)

even though i live like 10 miles away ive never been to hardy pond. Seeing as how everyone says its good for bass i want to try it. So if anyone could maybe tell me a good spot to put in. I only have a 14' so closer the good bass fishing spots the better.


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

bassdisaster said:


> All my bass today were indeed smallmouth, I never weighed any of them but given that 18 3/4"er was prolly 3+lbs, and it was the BIG fis of the day for me, I maybe had 11+ lbs?? Certainly not a tournament winning bag, but was well worth the effort!
> 
> BD


 Carl,
Any walleyes? How big were the pike? Did you try any stickbaits? 100 boats is more than I like to see on any lake. At least you got out.


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

thedude said:


> we didn't get onto the water until about 930, fished most of the day. couple smallies and a couple largies... weren't on the pattern i expected but we made a day of it. missed a few too that we both would've have like to have boatside:rant:
> 
> and yes.. we got rained on! gore tex is the bomb.:coolgleam


 What kind of water temps did you see? Did you try any blade baits or stick baits? How bad were the storms. We got chased off the golf course in Otsego about 11:30.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ed1054 said:


> Carl,
> Any walleyes? How big were the pike? Did you try any stickbaits? 100 boats is more than I like to see on any lake. At least you got out.


Water temps ranged from 52-57, seemed a tad warmer up near brower park.
My bait choices were Lipless cranks, diving cranks and spinnerbaits, got bit on all 3 and my best smallie was on a StrikeKing Red eye chrome sexyshad lipless and YES I did toss Ripbaits, but never had a take!?
All the pike I caught were hammer handles, best was 21" tho 1 did take my trailer hook deep and may have passed on, damn thing bled all over my carpet! I did not bring any fish home!
I did not know there was a Walleye tour on hardy yesterday, but ya there was easily over 100 bass rigs, and some 50+ what id's call walleye rig's, some of them were SWEET tandem axil type BIG boats too, id never seen it like that, I mean you literally had to look to find water that did not have boats on it!
I did not fish near the dam, mostly from Big Bend Island and up!

BD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice job Carl...
I said FTF & stayed dry !
I'm surprised you didn't hit any walleye....
How was the water clarity?

RAS


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Ed - i was seeing 49 on the main lake and 52 in the cuts. I was going expecting a decent jerkbait bite but that didn't happen. Piked off once and 1 smallie was all i could manage on a jerkbait, got a largemouth on a shakey head. Kush got both his fish on a finnesse jig and had a pig come unbuttoned. All the fish were relating to shallow wood, either stumps or laydowns... spent the afternoon pitching a beaver and i missed 3 or 4 bites, one of which kush got with a followup cast.

I also caught a 2" perch on a norman deep little N.:lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thedude said:


> *I also caught a 2" perch on a norman deep little N*.:lol:




"Caught" might be a bit generous... :lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

waterfoul said:


> "Caught" might be a bit generous... :lol:












felt a "tink tink" and when i brought it in, there he was. had a buddy follow him in.... crazy fish.


----------



## AMAS77 (Sep 4, 2008)

Your being a little modest.. that thing is at least 2.5"


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

More like your bait "bumped" into him! LOL!!!


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

I need to plan a trip to Hardy soon, I got up three last fall and fished two evenings. There are some nice sized fish in there! Here's one from my trip:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

waterfoul said:


> More like your bait "bumped" into him! LOL!!!


i'm pretty sure he attacked it... like i said, there were other ones following it nipping at the rear treble. Don't be jealous, it takes a lot of skill to catch a fish smaller than the bait you are using.


Bender - nice fish. i bet i could guess where abouts you caught him. A lot of smallies in hardy have that distinctive color.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thedude said:


> i'm pretty sure he attacked it... like i said, there were other ones following it nipping at the rear treble. Don't be jealous, it takes a lot of skill to catch a fish smaller than the bait you are using.
> 
> 
> Bender - nice fish. i bet i could guess where abouts you caught him. A lot of smallies in hardy have that distinctive color.


 
Yeah, perch are pretty ferocious little buggers!! Caught plenty of 4" fish on 5" rapalas up at Glen Lake over the years. Hooked in the mouth even!

Bender... nice fish!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I am fishing Hardy pond for the first time this coming weekend for a memorial tournament/fund raiser for my buddy's Dad. This will be the only bass tournament I will fish this year or possibly ever again. I was hoping some of you generaous Hardy veterans could give me some pointers as to good baits, colors and/or spots to try. 

Again, I do not fish tournaments, so don't ever worried about seeing me in your spot when you might be fishing a tournament. This weekend outing is simply for fun with most of the money going to help research MS. 

Please pm me if you have any helpful info. I'd very much appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## cfruel (Jun 30, 2008)

thill said:


> I am fishing Hardy pond for the first time this coming weekend for a memorial tournament/fund raiser for my buddy's Dad. This will be the only bass tournament I will fish this year or possibly ever again. I was hoping some of you generaous Hardy veterans could give me some pointers as to good baits, colors and/or spots to try.
> 
> Again, I do not fish tournaments, so don't ever worried about seeing me in your spot when you might be fishing a tournament. This weekend outing is simply for fun with most of the money going to help research MS.
> 
> ...


It's no secret...this time of year you almost always catch fish running the cuts, aka creek channels, off the main lake. Tie on a crank bait, either craw or bright; your favorite plastic t-rig bait, like a beaver or tube and maybe a spinner bait or jerk bait. Run through the cuts and fish every tree and every eddy you see with all three baits. If that doesn't produce go out to the main lake and hit the flats and humps with the same baits. It is difficult to get into specific spots without a map to look at but you find a map of Hardy you will see the humps and flats.

Cy


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I guess I should start by getting a good map of the lake. I know it's all about having fun, but I am a little bit competitive by nature and I don't want to finish at the bottom of the rankings. When I think of Hardy, I think of deep water dragging tubes or drop shot. I'm not good at either techniques. 

Keep the tips coming.


----------



## butter21 (May 31, 2008)

im wanting to try it out seeing as i live so dang close. So what launch would be best for a 14' vhull with a 8 hp motor on it? Im thinking the closest to the main pond but am not sure anyone?


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

butter21 said:


> im wanting to try it out seeing as i live so dang close. So what launch would be best for a 14' vhull with a 8 hp motor on it? Im thinking the closest to the main pond but am not sure anyone?


I would think the launch under the freeway at Rogers heigts would be more suitable for a small boat, you can motor down river to some excellent water!
The POND its self gets nasty QUICK if theres any wind, tho i have seen guys in flat bottoms going for it, so be your own judge!
Myself if im launching in the pond it's either Reynolds or 4 Seasons!

BD


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

The ramp at the 8th street bridge is a great ramp. Plus... if you get there before the store opens they don't make you pay (but I always offer to pay when I leave). 

It's a short distance down to some great water... or a short distance up to some great water. Plus it's cheaper should you need to pay than going to Brower Park. It's the ramp I always use for every tournament I fish there.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Butter,

depends where you want to fish. With an 8 hp, it could get to be a long way to the dam, and it can get choppy. You could launch at the dam or at Big Bend. They are correct the launch at the bridge is very nice, but it is a good ride to the other end.


----------



## butter21 (May 31, 2008)

so do u fish the actual dam or the river more? Or both? I looked on a map and big bend seems to be right on the pond. So if i launch there without giving away your secret spots where would be a good place to start fishing (if i launch from big bend).


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

If you launch from big bend, head up river (left) You can fish from right there all the way up to the island by Big Bend, then go across and fish that side back to the next camp ground. Depends on what youare after though. If you want to catch pike, you can catch them anywhere. Bass are good around all the structure along the bank.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

on the south side of the dam there is a place called " four seasons landing" its right down the road from the cozy inn and if i remember right its only 4.00 dollars to launch


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ready2fish said:


> on the south side of the dam there is a place called " four seasons landing" its right down the road from the cozy inn and if i remember right its only 4.00 dollars to launch


The Only Bad thing about 4Seasons is limited parking, maybe 5-6 rigs?
The ramp is old and shallow, great for smaller boats tho!
Reynolds Landing is further up just north of the state park, they have $5 fee and a paypole!
I like this ramp better and it's just down from Big bend so it's not to bad if you want to fish the isalnd area!
Otherwise that NEW 8 MILE ramp looks sweet, plenty of parking too! 

BD


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> The Only Bad thing about 4Seasons is limited parking, maybe 5-6 rigs?
> The ramp is old and shallow, great for smaller boats tho!
> Reynolds Landing is further up just north of the state park, they have $5 fee and a paypole!
> I like this ramp better and it's just down from Big bend so it's not to bad if you want to fish the isalnd area!
> ...


 
your right i have not been there in a few years and forgot, also I'm trying to picture were Reynolds landing is, i think i will have to check it out

thanks


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

any recent report, on the eyes, was up there for opener and was thinking of going up this weekend.. The water calm down? ANybody else fish opener for the eyes?? It was a tuff bite, a lot boats didnt see many caught. Still had fun that body of water is awsome........


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Still have some floating debris, but has calmed down. Saw a couple walleyes get caught, one nice one. Me? Haven't got one yet. Man the little northerns though..... they will hit anything. I will be there this weekend if I don't go turkey hunting. Reynolds is a nice landing, if I were on that side, I would put in there, but it is closer for me at the dam or big bend.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> The ramp at the 8th street bridge is a great ramp. Plus... if you get there before the store opens they don't make you pay (but I always offer to pay when I leave).
> 
> * It's a short distance down to some great water... or a short distance up to some great water. *Plus it's cheaper should you need to pay than going to Brower Park. It's the ramp I always use for every tournament I fish there.


What ever happened to "Hardy Sucks" anyways???
:lol:
Little different after some "time spent" , huh - Mike????
:evilsmile


----------

